#   ( ) >   >   70-

## RA3CC

70-     ""   ,   .     50  ,    ,   22 .

           ,  ,       1941 .  ,  , , ,   ..



 , 30 ,    ,  ,     -   ,   .       " ".





   ,     . -     -    ,   ,   10-    .   ,           ...

  ,  35       ,    DVD   .   ,   ""        ,       ,          , .. 2 .

   ,    "" ,  4-  "":





    , 26 ,   , 22-,     ""     . ,   ,    :





,   ,     ""     ...

----------


## EI4JF

> ... ,    "" 30 ,    RuTube  : http://rutube.ru/tracks/5067653.html


     (  )     . .

----------

